# New Guy aboard



## LoyalNine (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all.. thought I would introduce myself. I am 37, live in Maine and am an avid WWII and WWII aviation buff. I am pretty heavy into flight sims (IL2 series) and am xconsidering verturing into some scale scale modeling. Other than spending time at work and with my wife and kids I enjoy photography and computers.

Thats all for now...


----------



## imalko (Oct 1, 2009)

After joining this forum I bet you'll venture into scale modeling for sure. This place have that sort effect on people, you know. (Speaking from personal experience.) 

Anyway, welcome aboard mate and enjoy the forum.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard! I keep tellin myself I'm gonna venture into scale modeling....just gotta get off my lazy butt and turn the computer off....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome! Igor is right, you'll get into scale modeling, I sure did 8)


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome, Sir! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2009)

G'day mate welcome to the forum....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 2, 2009)

G'day Loyal welcome to the forum. If it's scale modelling you thinking of doing, then this is the place, their a great gang.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard LN.


----------



## phatzo (Oct 4, 2009)

Cheers and hello


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard Loyal.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome from another East Coaster!


----------

